# Does the PCD drill holes for front plates?



## tripberger (Sep 19, 2010)

I am doing my PCD on 1/24 and I live in KY therefor I do not have a front license plate. Will the PCD drill holes in my front bumper for a license plate?

I bought the car from a dealer in OH which has front plates so if someone looked at the dealership info they might think I need a front plate.


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

Jonathan can give you a better answer but I believe the answer is no. Unless 2 plates show up for installation, they won't drill for a front plate. It might also make sense for your dealership to make a specific request that no holes be drilled in front. Asking the dealer to do this might also remind them of the need to get the plates to the PC. I ended up having to take mine myself - the dealer was late in ordering them. We don't have front plates in SC either and my front was not drilled.

Jim


----------



## Ounce (Jul 7, 2010)

To quote the PCD guys, "we won't drill the front plate holes/adapater unless you're standing there watching us do it". This even goes for states that require the front plate. I think they're well aware of how much this can tick people off who don't want a front plate but get one by "default" anyway at many dealerships.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

As Ounce stated above, we won't install it unless you ask. Look forward to seeing you soon!


----------



## kaismaeel2000 (Dec 20, 2006)

They drill the front bumpers of ED cars in Munich. I remember having front and rear german license plates when I did my ED in 2007.


----------



## rich8566 (Dec 3, 2006)

kaismaeel2000 said:


> They drill the front bumpers of ED cars in Munich. I remember having front and rear german license plates when I did my ED in 2007.


They don't drill the front bumper for EDs anymore. They use fantastic double faced tape that does take a bit of work to get off, but leaves the bumper in pristine condition once you remove the tape.


----------



## RBinDC (Aug 8, 2010)

rich8566 said:


> They don't drill the front bumper for EDs anymore. They use fantastic double faced tape that does take a bit of work to get off, but leaves the bumper in pristine condition once you remove the tape.


I agree. When I picked up my car at the PCD it still had the German plate glued to the front bumper. The PCD gave me the option of having them remove it and mount my front plate but I declined and drove the car home through 4 states plus the District of Columbia with the German Plate attached.

Incidentally, if anyone wants to mount the front plate without drilling the bumper, you can get a set of brackets for that at: http://www.skenedesign.com/FPBracket/index.shtml .

They're pricey but are well-designed and easy to mount.


----------



## MSgtMel (Feb 23, 2011)

Been looking into this myself for next months PCD, see these as well:
http://gominigo.com/NHLPB-main.html
http://www.rhoplate.com/Products-BMW.html
http://gominigo.com/NHLPB-BMW.html
They all seem to be well thought out and are about the same price, so am leaning toward the last product. Does anyone have any of these and what is your take on what you have.


----------



## jsublime (Mar 4, 2009)

Can confirm all the above. I actually had to ask twice for them to put my front VA plate on.


----------



## aussie2u (Dec 8, 2010)

Yes, they use double-stick tape now to put the front plate on for ED delivery. I removed it at the Munich airport to try to bring it back and they said it must remain with the car. From what I've heard, most of the time the front plates don't make it back. I wanted it as a souvenir.


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

aussie2u said:


> Yes, they use double-stick tape now to put the front plate on for ED delivery. I removed it at the Munich airport to try to bring it back and they said it must remain with the car. From what I've heard, most of the time the front plates don't make it back. I wanted it as a souvenir.


I got both plates back.


----------



## ahimanic (Nov 15, 2007)

Me too. I pulled off the front plate in Europe and took it with me. The car came back to the US with the rear plate intact. The dealer stuck the temporary CA license paper on the windshield and I drove around with the German plate in the back for at least a couple of month... even after I received the metal plates in the mail. I figured if a cop pulls me over I'll tell him I haven't received the CA metal plates yet


----------



## Rafa (Sep 5, 2010)

aussie2u said:


> Yes, they use double-stick tape now to put the front plate on for ED delivery. I removed it at the Munich airport to try to bring it back and they said it must remain with the car. From what I've heard, most of the time the front plates don't make it back. I wanted it as a souvenir.


Most likely you will get both plates at redelivery. I also left them on the car in Munich and they were in the car at the dealer here in the US.


----------



## pmiranda (May 2, 2007)

aussie2u said:


> Yes, they use double-stick tape now to put the front plate on for ED delivery. I removed it at the Munich airport to try to bring it back and they said it must remain with the car. From what I've heard, most of the time the front plates don't make it back. I wanted it as a souvenir.


I meant to pull off my front plate but it wasn't coming off quickly and I felt a bit rushed to get to my flight... hopefully there's no paint damage hiding underneath but there's definitely some damage from a rock on the lower grill that will need work so I suppose it's no big deal now :bawling:

Hey Jonathan...is it too late to donate to that relay? I wouldn't mind a dozen chances to win an M school 

Anyone have a favorite route from the PC to tail of the dragon? I was thinking 276 to Waynesville, 74 to Almond, and the 28 to the motorcycle resort.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

pmiranda said:


> I meant to pull off my front plate but it wasn't coming off quickly and I felt a bit rushed to get to my flight... hopefully there's no paint damage hiding underneath but there's definitely some damage from a rock on the lower grill that will need work so I suppose it's no big deal now :bawling:
> 
> Hey Jonathan...is it too late to donate to that relay? I wouldn't mind a dozen chances to win an M school
> 
> Anyone have a favorite route from the PC to tail of the dragon? I was thinking 276 to Waynesville, 74 to Almond, and the 28 to the motorcycle resort.


You're welcome to still donate, however the drawing was held last Friday night at the event. Hopefully I'll be able to offer this again next year and put together another driving event in which the proceeds will benefit the American Cancer Society.

The route you mentioned will be a good one. The only other option would be to take 276 to the Blue Ridge Parkway. Take the BRP to 74 and then head over to the dragon.

Hope to see you soon :thumbup:


----------



## pmiranda (May 2, 2007)

I-Won-Today said:


> You're welcome to still donate, however the drawing was held last Friday night at the event. Hopefully I'll be able to offer this again next year and put together another driving event in which the proceeds will benefit the American Cancer Society.
> 
> The route you mentioned will be a good one. The only other option would be to take 276 to the Blue Ridge Parkway. Take the BRP to 74 and then head over to the dragon.
> 
> Hope to see you soon :thumbup:


I'll wait for you to put more suffering on the line to donate... you should run more than once a year (even if there is no driving school prize 

Blue Ridge Pkwy sounds good to hit... I've done other roads in the area but I don't think I've done that one.

Hopefully my car will be on the boat soon so I can start tracking it obsessively and do more planning. This will be my 4th visit to the PC and I can't wait to see what the factory looks like after the expansion :thumbup:


----------

